# Calculate Child Support



## El Guapo (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure how to calculate child support. If incomes fluctuate is it an average of recent years or is it the most recent year? This is ours:

2009
Me - $70,000
Her - $85,000

2010
Me - $100,000
Her - $50,000

2011 (estimated)
Me - $50,000
Her - $95,000

I will have one kid full time and three kids 50% custody.


----------

